# Best Chuck ???



## Pipes (Apr 20, 2006)

What is the best Chuck set up from pens to bowls for mini to midi lathes ???In your folks opion ?? I need to Buy a nw one I think and am looking for opions please and WHY you like one over another !


http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 20, 2006)

The best self-centering 4 jaw you can afford. Many opinions abound here, Pipes. I have 2 from PSI (bought through Woodturningz for less) and I'm very happy with them. Others use the Grizzly (a Vicmarc clone). Some use the VicMarc and many use one of the Oneway scroll chucks (all of these are pretty spendy).


----------



## Rudy Vey (Apr 20, 2006)

Guy, I think the Nova chucks from Teknatool, to be had at Woodcraft, are really good deal and their quality is very good. Oneway has a small chuck that is also perfect for small lathes.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 20, 2006)

I recently picked up the Barracuda 2 from Woodturningz and am pleased with it.  About $150 and it includes 4 sets of jaws.  Comes with the 1x8 thread insert attached and the 3/4x16 adapter...in case you ever change lathes.  That's a hard price to beat.


----------



## Pipes (Apr 20, 2006)

I own a Nova midi/mini  to small for me and it is  the OLDER model I have had it a while takes 2 metal rods to tighten it and it only opens to 1/2" so I don't care much for it I want one I can toss a pen blank in IF I want a big blank and drill it IF I want I have a drillpress with a 3 1/4 quill travel BUT I like using the lathe also now and then !!  and it a square it up with 1 tool and easy to use and lots a extra jaws to be had for it I don't wana buy another one ..I figure 150 to 250  to get it I been looking at that set in PSI with all the jaws just don't know how GOOD a quality it is ???


http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## leehljp (Apr 20, 2006)

I just asked this same question today over on a woodworking forum. I too was looking for the Baracuda 2 as Lou mentioned, but it has been on backorder at PSI for a while. The web site used to say expected arrival on April 28, but now it says May 19. I leave for Japan in early June and crate my belongings before that. SO I have had to look at other options. My woodworking site answers have been for the Nova mini/midi.


----------



## woodwish (Apr 20, 2006)

I use the VicMarc 3.5" when I had a Delta Midi, when I upsized my lathe I simply changed the insert size for the new thread size.  I like the way it tightens and the quality is wonderful.  I also bought one of the clones from Grizzly, but it is not much of a clone.  For the difference in price I wish I had bought another VicMark, I'll do that soon and then donate the Grizzly to my AAW club for the monthly auction.  The difference in qualit is well worth the price in my opinion.

Not sure why I bought the Vic to begin with, I think it was just a choice that I picked when I bought it.  However, it has been much better than others I have messed with at AAW meetings.  I might consider the Nova but only if it was considerably cheaper.  I would guess at least 90% of my turning uses the Vic chuck at some point, well worth the investment. []


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 20, 2006)

Hank - Give Fritz at Woodturningz a call.  They may still have one. [8D]


----------



## leehljp (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Hank - Give Fritz at Woodturningz a call.  They may still have one. [8D]



Thanks Lou, I will do that.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 20, 2006)

I have the Vicmarc 3.5" on my Jet Mini.  Great chuck supplied with whatever insert is required to suit the thread on your lathe.  I notice that CSUSA sell them in the States.  They are widely considered to be as good as any on the market, and better than a lot of them.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Apr 20, 2006)

I use Supernova 2's and I really like them. Lots of jaws and good grip. Charles can get you one for $169 w/insert. The only thing that is weird is they have lefthand threads for tightening/expanding. That said, the Grizzly (Vicmarc clone) is a very attractive proposition.


----------



## Pipes (Apr 21, 2006)

from what I been reading the vic mark looks like the way I may go... $219.00 bucks at CSUSA caN IT BE HAD AT A BETTER PRICE ANYONE KNOW ???? ! [?]


----------



## Jim Boyd (Apr 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pipes_
> <br />from what I been reading the vic mark looks like the way I may go... $219.00 bucks at CSUSA caN IT BE HAD AT A BETTER PRICE ANYONE KNOW ???? ! [?]


$174.96 plus shipping.
KM Tools


----------



## woodman928 (Apr 21, 2006)

I just went to Grizzlys today and bought there Chuck and I must say for the price it was a very nice chuck I thought. At $116 bucks for the chuck and the pin jaws I think it will work just fine for me I have it on a old Powermatic 90 with a 1 1/2 X 8 spindle its hard to find chucks for it without being huge and they just came out with one to fit my lathe.[^] 
Jay


----------



## davidrei (Apr 21, 2006)

Hands down, the best Chuck ever:





<br />


----------



## woodwish (Apr 21, 2006)

I'd probably go with Dave on this, Chuck Barris would be at the top of the list.  My Converse Chuck Taylor's would be next in my opinion, then my VicMark?



<br />


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 22, 2006)

What?  No votes for Chuck Woolery?  Or Chuck Conners?  Or Chuck Berry?


----------



## KingBubbaTruck (Apr 22, 2006)

Chuck E. Cheese?
Chuck Woolery?


----------



## Doghouse (Apr 24, 2006)

Supernova 2, or the Titan.  I have both, they are less expensive than the Talon and have licenced out the manufacture of jaws to other companies so a larger selection of jaws is starting to show up.


----------



## Mudder (Apr 24, 2006)

what about this Chuck?


----------



## Dario (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />what about this Chuck?



Probably the best. He is a Titan in both industries, has a Stronghold, and Talon grip.  I know he is a star but who knows...might go SuperNova in the future.

LOML is out of town for the week...see what eating McDonalds can do to you?  LOL [}]


----------



## Dario (Apr 24, 2006)

FYI, I have Oneway Talon and love it.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## PenWorks (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## woodwish (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm waiting for someone to post some "up-chuck", and that is where I am drawing the line on this thread! [}]


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 24, 2006)

Anthony is right! THAT is definitely the best Chuck!


----------



## davidrei (Apr 24, 2006)

My apologies to all for starting this foolishness, I have publicly humiliated myself [B)]  The good news is that there can't POSSIBLY be any more 'chuck' puns.  Maybe it's time we just chuck the whole discussion.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 24, 2006)

Noooo!  Don't close it without one more!


----------



## ilikewood (Apr 24, 2006)

I'll be serious...Vicmarc would be tough to beat.  I love mine.


----------



## Chuck Key (Apr 24, 2006)

Best chucks bar none!

Any questions?

Chuckie and Chuckette


----------



## Dario (Apr 24, 2006)

From what I've read; Vicmarc, Oneway, and Nova will all perform well.  Hard to tell which one is better/best...it will all depend on the user's preference because they have a few special feature.   Sometimes the easiest factor to use is the price.  $$$ makes all the difference most times.


----------



## Pipes (Apr 24, 2006)

I wish there was a place I could actualy go look at all 3 !
price don't matter to much I just do not wana have to BUY another one because I made a mistake I hate buying things over because I didn't do my home work first time :O/[]



http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 24, 2006)

Guy - You won't be disappointed in the VicMark, but I also think you'd like the Barracuda 2.  I've been using it a bit over the past few weeks and it does everything I ask it to.


----------



## Pipes (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Guy - You won't be disappointed in the VicMark, but I also think you'd like the Barracuda 2.  I've been using it a bit over the past few weeks and it does everything I ask it to.



I think Iam gona go with the VicMark NOW were is the best price with pen blank holding jaws [?][8D]




http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 24, 2006)

Check this guy out.  A number of us have bought from him with good satisfaction.  http://stores.ebay.ca/Woodworker-Specialties


----------



## Doghouse (Apr 24, 2006)

You have my second on that comment Lou!  He is great to deal with and prices cannot be matched!


----------

